# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed Key Tabs

## Trhuster

Played with color change feature in Z-suite for Zortrax M200 and printed some key tabs that i designed in solidworks. Works really good.

----------


## JohnA136

Very nice! Those look awesome!

----------

